
The worst app - ksherlock
http://www.allenpike.com/2015/the-worst-app/
======
ksherlock
I wonder if Apple should review, warn the developer, and drop, if necessary,
low-rated software. Obviously, this requires manual review (people gaming
their competitors, a single updates has a regression, PEBCAK, etc).

~~~
CM30
I think it would be easier if they just removed apps that clearly break the
rules, like this one. I mean, there's no real reason an app would redirect
support to an unrelated third party who didn't want to receive it, so why not
just remove apps that do this? Same with any more apps that pretend to be from
companies that actually played no role in development.

~~~
kayamon
Seems like a good idea would be to, upon submission of an app, for Apple to
send an e-mail to the support address to confirm it?

I dunno, maybe they already do that, but it seems like any credentials entered
should be validated somehow.

